
I (almost) replicated OpenAI's GPT-2 (124M version) - stormtroper1721
https://bilal.software/2020/7/17/nlp-series-2/
======
stormtroper1721
The original name of the article is "How I (almost) replicated OpenAI's GPT-2
(124M version)" but HN keeps reformatting it to "I (almost) replicated
OpenAI's GPT-2 (124M version)"

